# Do you need a license to busk in Cardiff?



## chupucabras (Apr 23, 2007)

Been thinking of busking in Cardiff for something to do, there seems to be precisely fuck all on Cardiff Council's website about it though. Does anyone know if I'd need a license and if so how and where would I go about getting one?

Cheers.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2007)

As far I'm aware it's one of those areas which there are bylaws against, but which are rarely ever enforced. It's in the same ball park as stalls, which also usually strictly need permission, but which are rarely stopped, as long as they aren't of an explicitly commercial nature. 

It's also very much in the same ball park as begging, which is largely tolerated, and police will usually only move someone on if they are aggressive, creating an obstruction, of if shop owners have objected to begging outside their premises.

You're likely to find  if you try and get permission it's something the bureaucrats may find it very difficult to dig out the exact laws on.

In short, busking is broadly tolerated, and not something people really ever bother to seek permission for.

The policing in Cardiff may be a little different, but this is broadly the status quo you'll find in most places around the U.K


----------



## Gromit (Apr 23, 2007)

Officially you need a licence. Especially during street entertainment week (which they hold once a year).
I think they patrol the town centre a bit (Queen Street) so if you don't have a licence make yourself vanish. They don't seem to chase traders packing up in a hurry and legging it so I doubt they'll chase a busker.
The quieter parts of the town I don't think they care about.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you reckon Toy mic Trevor has got a licence? Best thing to do is ask one of the regular buskers - they are bound to know. Try Andre with the long hair in the David Morgan arcade he's been strumming his guitar there for years.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 24, 2007)

Ive never seen police hassling any buskers in the city centre. I like the white guy- Ive seen him in covent garden and when I asked him whether it was him he winked and put his thumbs up at me and grinned


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 25, 2007)

I've busked loads of times mainly under the subway and never had any hassle.

I think the basic rap is that by law you are supposed to have a license, but people are rarely asked for a license unless someone has been complaining about you.

If you were asked for a license the most that would happen would the pigs would tell you to pack up your things.

In the event of being asked for a license, the best thing to do would be to just plead innocence and say that you had no idea that you needed one and thought that you could just set up.

In my experience, nobody cares if you have a license and it's not worth the hassle of trying toget one.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 26, 2007)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> I've busked loads of times mainly under the subway and never had any hassle.



Dare one ask what songs you were singing?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't do any political songs.  I only sing love songs . . .

This is during the day time.  If you busked during the evening you always get hassled by drunks demanding you play this song or that song.  I play the music I want to play and the audience can take it or leave it.

I once had a gig playing guitar in a brothel.

They threw me out.

I was getting more requests than the girls were.


----------

